# 1989 Bridgestone MB-1



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's my '89 MB-1. Sorry for the dust, I just pulled it off the wall to snap some pics for the vintage weight weenie thread. This was one of my favorite bike with its snappy 72 head angle, Hyperglide cassette, Koski fork and light weight. Really a fun bike to ride on singletrack. Its a 1989 weight weenie build (22.5 lbs with Ritchey Force tires) and a predecessor to the next years' 24 lb MB-0, which was Grant's weight weenie build. Mine has heavy lugs though, unlike the TIG'd Zips. This made for a great race bike for me:











Parts list:

MB-1 frame
Eric Koski fork
Shimano 600 headset
Ritchey Force stem with ti quill bolt
Merlin ti bars
XT shifters
Dura Ace RD
XT FD
Dia Compe levers
American Classic ti post
Turbo SL saddle with aluminum rails
Ritchey Vantage/XT wheelset
XT cranks
Ti bb spindle (dont recall what brand)
XT brakes
American Classic skewers
Ritchey Z Max 2.1 tires (not original or period correct, original Ritchey tires take off half a pound)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I was hoping you'd get around to posting that bike.

Subtle and a bike that could give any modern rig a run for its money.

Its dirty too. Bonus points!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The cranks should be level.

Otherwise, nice bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

that's a long top tube.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Should have posted it in the "white bike" thread.

All kidding aside, very nice! 

Grab-on glue on hex grips!
I went thru dozens of those things, loved 'em!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> Grab-on glue on hex grips!
> I went thru dozens of those things, loved 'em!


You still can, Ritchey WCS True Grips are virtually the same thing and still available.

Nice 1 FB:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Bigwheel said:


> You still can, Ritchey WCS True Grips are virtually the same thing and still available.
> 
> Nice 1 FB:thumbsup:


grab-on still makes them and the MTN-1 too. you can order them from them or search amazon for grab-on mtn-2

Carsten

http://www.amazon.com/Grab-On-MTN-2...QUNSEU&s=sporting-goods&qid=1201910705&sr=1-3


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for that info, I could have sworn the last time I looked for the 2's I couldn't find them anywhere and settled for the Ritchey's. Good to see they are still around as they are my favorite grip.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Bigwheel said:


> Thanks for that info, I could have sworn the last time I looked for the 2's I couldn't find them anywhere and settled for the Ritchey's. Good to see they are still around as they are my favorite grip.


I know where some 2's are at  However, the newer Grab-Ons don't quite feel the same as the original - a little more "foamy" and less dense. Similar to the Ritchey, though.

Hey, F-B, what's that seat post? TNT? Looks like an Am Classic with a Ti shaft. Neat bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Ti American Classic?*



ssmike said:


> Hey, F-B, what's that seat post? TNT? Looks like an Am Classic with a Ti shaft. Neat bike :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:

I've got a few and it sure looks like one.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Is this bike "blue collar vintage"?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

You are thinking about an MB-3


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice build FB. My 1990 MB-1 was similarly light (+- 22lbs). 

Build:
1990 MB-1 frame
Ritchey Fork
XT headset
Ritchey Force stem
Scott AT-2 LF bars
XT shifters
XT RD with 105 short cage
Campy Chorus FD
Dia Compe SS-5 levers
Cut down Ritchey post
Avocet O2 40R Ti saddle
RM-17 / XT rear wheel
Nuke Proof Carbon / Sun c-16 front wheel
Specialized cold forged cranks
Suntour XC Pro pedals
XT BB
Dia Compe 986 Brakes
American Classic skewers
Ground Control S / K tires


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

colker1 said:


> that's a long top tube.


I always thought 'stones had short - or on the short side of things - top tubes?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Very cool bike FB :thumbsup: I can see why thats your favorite Grant bike  Something about those old MB-1's ( I think its the lugs for me) you gotta have at least one in the stable


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> I always thought 'stones had short - or on the short side of things - top tubes?


well... not this one. unless the numbers prove me wrong i see close to 23in of top tube there. and it's an 18in. that's way ahead of it's time.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> You are thinking about an MB-3


the MB3 is still too aristocratic to qualify...


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

You can judge measurements accurately on the interweb? dayum fool, you gots powers!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

From the Web:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/1989/pages/bridgestone-1989-21.htm
Top tube: 575mm or 22.64"


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> From the Web:
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/1989/pages/bridgestone-1989-21.htm
> Top tube: 575mm or 22.64"


not bad. 22.7 is close 23in.

1989 had most of 18in bikes w/ 22in top tubes but the really modern number is chainstay length there; looks tight and short like a contemporary hardtail.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> I always thought 'stones had short - or on the short side of things - top tubes?


That's why I never owned a Bridgestone mountain bike - their biggest size was still too small.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ssmike said:


> That's why I never owned a Bridgestone mountain bike - their biggest size was still too small.


FB's bike looks longer than a similar size salsa, ibis or fat from 89. an 18in wicked has a 22.25 top tube. a 19.5in wicked has a 22.75in top tube.
rumpfy's salsa is an 18in. his top tube looks 21.5/22.
how long was a top tube on an 18in ibis avion or potts swift?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> not bad. 22.7 is close 23in.
> 
> 1989 had most of 18in bikes w/ 22in top tubes but the really modern number is chainstay length there; looks tight and short like a contemporary hardtail.


yes, contrary to what was posted above, Bridgestone's had top tubes on the longer side.

(I dont know about the gargantuan sizes though, like SSMike would ride)


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> I know where some 2's are at  However, the newer Grab-Ons don't quite feel the same as the original - a little more "foamy" and less dense. Similar to the Ritchey, though.
> 
> Hey, F-B, what's that seat post? TNT? Looks like an Am Classic with a Ti shaft. Neat bike :thumbsup:


I will agree with Mike on the newer foam compound on the Grab Ons now.

The post is a ti Am Classic, so youre right about it looking like an Am Classic. 

I still to this day use the Ritchey WCS grips on all my modern bikes. I stretch them out though when I put them on to make them a little thinner and less beach cruisery.

Bigwheel, hows it going? Last we talked you were heading off over the pond somewhere I think?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Very cool bike FB :thumbsup: I can see why thats your favorite Grant bike  Something about those old MB-1's ( I think its the lugs for me) you gotta have at least one in the stable


I figured you'd like this one KB, with them lugs and all. (I have another lugged bike coming soon for your enjoyment)


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> Nice build FB. My 1990 MB-1 was similarly light (+- 22lbs).
> 
> Build:
> 1990 MB-1 frame
> ...


nice. oh and contrary to popular belief, the XT cantis are lighter than the 986s that Grant spec'ed. The difference is the super small brake pads that 986s came with, but arm for arm, the XT is the winner (I think it works better too). I used the aluminum-finned Scott-Matthausers to go even lighter than the stock DC pads. I am happy to say, I am not really a weight weenie any more. Ive been cured.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

recovered weight weenies become vintage/retro/ classic fans; the obsession is still there.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> contrary to popular belief, the XT cantis are lighter than the 986s that Grant spec'ed. The difference is the super small brake pads that 986s came with, but arm for arm, the XT is the winner (I think it works better too). I used the aluminum-finned Scott-Matthausers to go even lighter than the stock DC pads. I am happy to say, I am not really a weight weenie any more. Ive been cured.


Thanks. I didn't know the XTs were lighter. I always used Kool-Stop pads with my 986 brakes. I did like the ease with which 986s could be adjusted.

I have been mostly cured of my weight weenieism as well, but occasionally it rears it's ugly head.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Do you remember what sizer the seat post is? I have an 89 mb1 that I'm collecting parts for and was under the impression that it takes a 27.0, but the one I had handy seems a bit loose.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> Do you remember what sizer the seat post is? I have an 89 mb1 that I'm collecting parts for and was under the impression that it takes a 27.0, but the one I had handy seems a bit loose.


27.2


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

sgltrak said:


> 27.2


That would explain it. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

I miss my MB-1. That was one cool bike. Thanks for posting FB.


----------

